# Lamaze Close Comort ... not recalled?



## SleeplessMommy (Jul 16, 2005)

Our local Kid-to-Kid had TWO of these slings today. I was pretty surprised since they are so similar to the recalled Infantino "baby bag".

This is the one I saw:
http://www.amazon.com/Lamaze-Close-C.../dp/B001TJ3H1A

Wow. I am really surprised to see that being offered for sale.


----------



## alia (Apr 4, 2010)

Ooo, shady-looking sling, no doubt. And the Amazon reviews tell it like it is. I like how in the product pics, the model is holding the baby through the sling to keep its face visible.

I would contact the store and maybe suggest they reject/return/donate (to a BWing group's teaching library) the items...it would help to educate them a little on what not to accept in future and what to tell consigners who come in with these types.

Then again, I'm assuming it's a resale shop. If it's a full-on retail place, they should just pull the items.


----------

